# H E L P



## lerninmech (Feb 13, 2009)

We have a newer model Massey. It has done so much and i have changed filters and other things. It has been a blessing. It is not one of the larger ones but it is approximately 35 hp. It moves hay bales and etc. for us. The dealer in our area went belly up due to economy and now we have tractor help 47 miles away vs. 12.Anyway it runs great but the second you try to put it in gear it trys to die- forward or reverse. My wife can nudge it a little and eventually get it to move sometimes but not always. Any help in what may be causing this? It starts and runs fine but the second you try to put it in gear it stalls but when you take it out quickly it is fine. Spring is coming and I am learning but I don't know what this is. Can you help please? Thanks so much----G


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi “G”,

I’d like to help if I can but you didn’t specify what model or type Massey you own? I looked in your profile with the same results.

Trouble shooting tips require two different courses to follow regarding either a gasoline engine or diesel. I.E. if it is a diesel engine you may have fuel starvation, blocked fuel filter or suffocation from a clogged air filter. Even a tiny hole in the fuel delivery line from the tank to filter, to injection pump, will cause atomization (with fuel and air). Which, underload, will cause the symptoms you’ve described.

The gasoline models include some of the above areas to check but you also have ignition (spark, plugs, plug wires, coil, condenser and points) and carbeurator. All of these items, when worn or improperly adjusted, can cause poor performance and stalling under load.

If you could add a little more information, someone here should be able to help you focus on the areas that are suspect.

BTW: Hope you folks have weathered the horrible ice storms and you’re OK. Welcome to TF!

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum G! Sorry to hear you are having problems with your tractor.

:ditto: what SHARTEL said. If you can give us a little more information about the tractor it would be helpful. When exactly did the problem start occurring? Gas or diesel?


----------



## lerninmech (Feb 13, 2009)

*HELP 2*

We live in the central part of Arkansas and we didn't get hammered by the ice storm but when we went to Jonesboro later it was awful the number of people who would be out of power for a long while. It is weird but power poles just snapped all over the place especially in rural areas where the feed lines are. Anyway sorry about not posting the good stuff. It is roughly 5 or 6 year old 1433V Massey that is Diesel. I have also found out from my wife (God bless her) that the battery is going out and has to be recharged at times. So, I plan to one replace the battery, and the air filter as it is let's just say it is time. We had to replace the fuel lines and filter last spring but I will recheck them. And before I forget can anyone give us advice about pto tillers. We are thinking of buying one from TSC to help with our garden which gets kinda larger each year. The local person we get implements from doesn't carry them and suggested TSC.. Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello "G", me again .

Before I impress the heck out of ya’ I just wanted you to know that this information is from a friend who is a diesel tractor mechanic and who spent the evening here with us. We talked over dinner (and an ice cold beverage) about your tractor and others, and how he is partial to most of the MF line.

He suggested that if your model is equipped with a solenoid powered ‘lift pump’ it may be a simple dirty or losse (electrical) connection that has intermittent contact under load. If your tractor model has a gravity feed injection pump it could be anything, including; poor seal at the fuel filter, loose fuel line clamp, partially clogged fuel filter, debris in the fuel tank and even a weather checked line that allows air ingestion which will always diminish the injection pump pressure. One last thing he did ask was, “What color is you exhaust smoke?”. I’m pretty certain he’s curious about the problem being fuel or air related.

Hope this helps.

SHARTEL


----------



## lerninmech (Feb 13, 2009)

*H E L P 3*

I double checked with my boss- the tractor on smokes for three or four seconds at start up and that's it. It is a blue, brown smoke. Hope that helps.--Thanks again-----------G


----------

